# للبيع / مرسيدس اكتروس 1844 موديل: 2007 رقم العرض : 146073‎



## الشاحنة الأولى (14 مارس 2012)

السلام عليكم

اليكم هذا العرض المتميز

مرسيدس اكتروس 1844

موديل: 2007

المسافه المقطوعه: 590,000كم

الجير بوكس :نصف الى

رقم العرض : 146073

وقود ديزل

اورو5

اول تسجيل:سبتمبر2007

المحاور:2

4x2 

فرامل مانعه للانزلاق

والعديد من الكماليات

السعر: 186الف ريال سعودي

بدون شحن او جمارك

اتصلوا بنا وأهلا بكم 
0532666244

0563656524 
يمكنكم زيارة موقعنا على 
ظ…ط¤ط³ط³ط© ط§ظ„ط´ط§ط­ظ†ط© ط§ظ„ط§ظˆظ„ظ‰ - ط§ظ„ط±ط¦ظٹط³ظٹط© 

يمكنكم متابعه عروضنا علي قناتنا باليوتيوب 

‫مؤسسه الشاحنه الأولي - شيول كتربيلر 980 سي موديل 1984‬&lrm; - YouTube 

مع تحيات مؤسسه الشاحنه الأولي التجاريه لبيع الشاحنات والمعدات الصناعيه

العالميه H4 وكلاء 


















​


----------

